# Phragmipedium Don Wimber 'D&B' AM/AOS



## Djthomp28 (Jan 5, 2021)

Phrag Don Wimber is a classic!


----------



## monocotman (Jan 5, 2021)

Excellent clone!
David


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2021)

Yay besseae hybrids! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KateL (Jan 5, 2021)

I love Don Wimbers! Yours is spectacular Darlene!!
(I think I have a div of this from Bill, but no flowers yet. I have to check, lol.)
I have 4 DW seedlings in bloom, here are 3 of them.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 5, 2021)

Those are gorgeous, Kate!


----------



## abax (Jan 5, 2021)

All of the Phrags. are such a lovely peachy-pink...scrumptious!


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 6, 2021)

Always love to see that D&B clone... thanx for sharing..


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 6, 2021)

KateL said:


> I love Don Wimbers! Yours is spectacular Darlene!!
> (I think I have a div of this from Bill, but no flowers yet. I have to check, lol.)
> I have 4 DW seedlings in bloom, here are 3 of them.View attachment 24531
> View attachment 24532
> View attachment 24533



Kate those are scrumptious.... the color variation through the flower(s) is just wonderful (to my eyes...) 

who's breeding is that (and if you have the grex# or the parents that'd be a plus)? I'd love to track some of those down...


----------



## KateL (Jan 6, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> Kate those are scrumptious.... the color variation through the flower(s) is just wonderful (to my eyes...)
> 
> who's breeding is that (and if you have the grex# or the parents that'd be a plus)? I'd love to track some of those down...


Hi Rich,
Those are from Chuck Acker, deflasked on or about June 22, 2018. Most of my batch have bloomed before, but I would not say they are fully mature yet. The Grex # is CA657 and the parents are Eric Young ‘Rocket Fire’ x besseae var. flavum ‘Rob’. Chuck predicted that the flower size and shape would be improved by the use of this flavum. I have never taken one in for judging (good luck with that), but might give it a try once I grow them up a bit more. The colors are really spectacular. As with a lot of phrags (for me, anyway), there is a fair amount of variability from flower to flower. Best, Kate


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 6, 2021)

Chuck definitely was spot on with the shape improvement.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 10, 2021)

Yes it is a classic! This one also!


----------



## southernbelle (Jan 11, 2021)

KateL said:


> Hi Rich,
> Those are from Chuck Acker, deflasked on or about June 22, 2018. Most of my batch have bloomed before, but I would not say they are fully mature yet. The Grex # is CA657 and the parents are Eric Young ‘Rocket Fire’ x besseae var. flavum ‘Rob’. Chuck predicted that the flower size and shape would be improved by the use of this flavum. I have never taken one in for judging (good luck with that), but might give it a try once I grow them up a bit more. The colors are really spectacular. As with a lot of phrags (for me, anyway), there is a fair amount of variability from flower to flower. Best, Kate
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2021)

Hoho ho! Another power grab attempt!!


----------



## cpmaniac (Jan 11, 2021)

Well done, Darlene and Kate! 

(Kate, did you see Jason Fischer's lecture on Phragmipedium? After describing his cultivation methods he said something like "And here's the best way to grow Phragmipedium - move to Hawaii!")


----------



## KateL (Jan 12, 2021)

cpmaniac said:


> Well done, Darlene and Kate!
> 
> (Kate, did you see Jason Fischer's lecture on Phragmipedium? After describing his cultivation methods he said something like "And here's the best way to grow Phragmipedium - move to Hawaii!")


Hi Paul, I tuned in to a talk he gave to the Hilo Orchid Society, which was mostly on Neofinetia falcatas, and he did not mention it. The house next door to me is sold, but there are plenty more. Come on down!


----------



## cpmaniac (Jan 12, 2021)

KateL said:


> Hi Paul, I tuned in to a talk he gave to the Hilo Orchid Society, which was mostly on Neofinetia falcatas, and he did not mention it. The house next door to me is sold, but there are plenty more. Come on down!


Hi Kate, the talk can be found on YouTube. I would love to move over, but family roots here make it a difficult decision. My wife does have some cousins on Oahu and Hawaii Island. Maybe I can convince her!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2021)

A while ago I sent a number of flavum besseae crosses to someone in Hawaii. I wonder if any of them are in production.


----------



## southernbelle (Jan 12, 2021)

NYEric said:


> A while ago I sent a number of flavum besseae crosses to someone in Hawaii. I wonder if any of them are in production.


Eric, you do t know who you sent them to?


----------

